# Benq FP91G+ flat screen driver problem



## ocpaul20 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi all,

Background:
I have just bought a Benq 19" flat screen FP91G+ for my Acer Aspire machine (W2000 pro SP4). When I first loaded W2000 it does not recognise this screen and has a max 600 x 800 vga.

Problem:
When I use the Upgrade Device Driver Wizard on the Video controller(vga compatible) with the CD from Benq it goes almost to the end of installation of the driver and then says "The installation failed because a function driver was not specified for this device instance". 

Any ideas anyone please?

Thanks
Paul :sayyes:


----------



## ocpaul20 (Dec 7, 2005)

*driver problem*

I have tried this,
http://www.isp.net.au/~merrick/Function_Driver/Function_Driver.htm
and tried copying the .cat, .inf, .icm files to the desktop and it doesn't help either. There is obviously more to it than this but this solution might help others though....


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Your video card drivers need to be reloaded.


----------



## Tapeuup (Dec 4, 2005)

Directions I got off their website;



1. Follow the instructions in How to install your monitor hardware.
When Windows (2000 or later) starts, it will automatically detect the new monitor and launch the
Found New Hardware Wizard. Follow the prompts until it displays the option to Install Hardware
Device drivers.
2. Insert the BenQ LCD Monitor CD-ROM into a CD drive on the computer.
3. Check Search for a suitable driver for my device option, and click Next.
4. Check the option for CD-ROM drives (uncheck all others) and click Next.
5. Look to confirm that the wizard has selected the correct name of your monitor as "BenQ
FP91G/FP91G + " and click Next.
6. Click Finish.
7. Restart the computer.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

The key to this is the entry VGA Controller (vga compatible) in the Device Manager. This shows that generic, chipset non-specific video card drivers are being used (thus the limit of 800x600).

What video card is in this computer? Have you tried reloading the drivers for that card?


----------



## ocpaul20 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Resolved - Thanks to all*

As with so many of these things, it was all my fault. Thanks to everyone for your helpful suggestions, and I am sorry to waste your time. The solution was that I found a CD which came with the PC which had the audio and S3 screen drivers on it. I had reloaded W200 a couple of times after getting it back home so I had forgotten to look in the manual bag. Once I had loaded these drivers and rebooted the OS asked for the Benq CD and loaded the .inf file and all was fine. 

With computers, nothing is a 5 minute job.....

Anyway, this is a really good place to come to for sorting out our problems. 
Thanks again.
Paul


----------

